# New to Minnesota



## tjcove08 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone. I will be moving to the Cloquet area of MN this summer, I was wondering if there are many from that area that can give me an idea of when the morel growing season is and also other mushrooms that are found. Im am moving from Iowa but it is much farther north then I am used to so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## judy j (Nov 7, 2012)

tjcove08: There are not many morels around Cloquet. If you're moving this summer, there won't be morels till the spring of 2015 anyway. You could go to the Bemidji area for blacks. Iowa has more morels than the area your moving to so I would make a weekend trip back there in the spring if you like to hunt morels. There are summer and fall mushrooms in the Cloquet area. Chanterelles, boletes, and others. Good luck!


----------



## tjcove08 (Mar 4, 2014)

Aww darn..lol But I guess that is as good of a reason as any to visit the relatives..  I have never hunted any other type of mushroom other then the puffball which is pretty easily seen.. I will get a book and start researching others. If they are as good as morels then I would be very happy. Thanks!!


----------

